# Wheatgrass?



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I grow those for my mini boy and he LOVES his salad


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I won't be feeding grass to my carnivores...


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I won't be feeding grass to my carnivores...



All my spoos have eaten grass at some time or other. If it is really hot out and we are out for a hike they will grab mouthfuls of grass (or anything green) to get the moisture from it if they are thirsty.

They also eat grass when they want to vomit. I hate when I see them out like little cows eating grass...because I know they will wait til they are inside on a rug to vomit it up.

I don't think I would buy grass for them...because I would not want them to vomit it up.....what benefits did it state Wheatgrass had for dogs? I am curious.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

truelovepoodles said:


> *All my spoos have eaten grass at some time or other. If it is really hot out and we are out for a hike they will grab mouthfuls of grass (or anything green) to get the moisture from it if they are thirsty.*
> 
> They also eat grass when they want to vomit. I hate when I see them out like little cows eating grass...because I know they will wait til they are inside on a rug to vomit it up.
> 
> I don't think I would buy grass for them...because I would not want them to vomit it up.....what benefits did it state Wheatgrass had for dogs? I am curious.


Mine too. And they can graze all they want but I am not buying them grass lol!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought to buy it because he was eating grass/weed looking things outside today and I was worried about what he might be eating!


But, doing some research....this is what I found....


Wheatgrass has many benefits for many different species, including canines. Because most pets don't consume vegetables or raw food, wheatgrass is a favorite among dogs. Plus, wheatgrass is nutritious and has many different vitamins, amino acids and minerals that dogs do not get from processed and cooked foods.

About Wheatgrass
Wheatgrass contains amino acids, vitamins and minerals that are necessary for a dog's nutrition.

Digestion
Wheatgrass contains enzymes that help digestion in dogs. These enzymes also help to metabolize nutrients. In addition, wheatgrass can also help prevent tumors from forming in the canine's digestive tract.

Natural Cleanser
Wheatgrass is a natural cleanser. The enzymes contained in wheatgrass detoxify the dog's organs, especially the liver and intestines. It rids the dog's body of waste matter, therefore promoting a healthier, well-functioning digestive system.

Nutrient Distribution
Because of the cleansing properties of wheatgrass, the dog's digestive system is distributes the nutrients it obtains from its food and from the wheatgrass.



Also said it was good for constipation.....which makes me think he might have diarrhea if he eats it!


----------



## MomsCorner (Jun 21, 2011)

*grazing or Gorging*

1st the Best Bully Sticks - a must have in my household! The only way I can keep all 4 of them busy for about an hour and they love them! They know what drawer I keep them in and when they hear that drawer, they all come running.

As for the grass eating, there is a big difference between the occasional grazing on grass and the gorging themselves in one sitting. Gorging means upset tummy and vomit on the way. Grazing is natural and is enjoyable for them. All of my dogs, as well as our cat, love the wheat grass and will graze on it when the mood strikes. 

As for food and what we each feed our pups is a personal preference, it is a choice only you can make based on your research. Just remember, if they are gorging on grass, leave em outside until the final deed is done and the tummy feels better. :doctor:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Personal decision indeed. But seriously...feeding grass to a carnivore? This is a dog...not a horse...or cow. :alberteinstein::2in1:


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I have thought about planting grass in a pot in my back garden, specifically for Vasco. He is an enthusiastic grazer; no one has told him he doesn't need grass :smile:. He'll root around in the tall grass and pluck the young shoots out, although not very efficiently.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Even though Dogs are carnivores I think it is amazing that they instinctively know to eat grass and other greens if they have an upset stomach.

When they graze just for the fun of it...do they instinctively know the benefits?


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

I don't think anyone has mentioned this, so I will. 

My Mini and Toy both eat a BARF diet, which has revolutionised their digestive systems. I would NEVER go back.

But my Mini does like to chew on grass, and will carefully pick it out among all sorts of woodland plants. So bright!

So the reason for this is that a wolf will catch and eat whole mice, rats, rabbits,etc., and will swallow them whole. Small rodent stomachs contain all sorts of vegetable matter, and the wolf will need to be able to digest this. I guess this stomach contents makes something like 2 or 3 percent of the total meal.

So suggesting that dogs are carnivores is correct. But suggesting that they don't need grass and a maybe a few nuts and seeds in their diets is mistaken. The wolf would not be a wolf without these foodstuffs.

So, RileysMommy, how did the wheatgrass go? I would be tempted to wrap it in some minced turkey! Good luck to you anyway.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ruscha_Baby said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned this, so I will.
> 
> My Mini and Toy both eat a BARF diet, which has revolutionised their digestive systems. I would NEVER go back.
> 
> ...


What I have read is that wolves will only swallow the prey whole when it is so small it would not make sense to do otherwise. That said, I have read that wolves primarily eat large, ungulate mammals and will shake out the contents of the stomach - not eating what is inside.

I can't imagine that feeding wheatgrass would be harmful, and if it stops your dog from eating the fertilized grass outside perhaps somewhat of a good thing...still I haven't seen the need to feed it to mine. Those of you who do feed wheatgrass, how do you process it so that your dog can digest it? Just blend it in a food processor?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I, like you, thought Jake would love this too. However, when I made it available to him, he looked at me like, "what's this? A plant?" and never looked at it again. My friend's cat loves it, though.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

liljaker said:


> I, like you, thought Jake would love this too. However, when I made it available to him, he looked at me like, "what's this? A plant?" and never looked at it again. My friend's cat loves it, though.


 This is VERY much the reaction I got! LOL He looked at me like "What the h*ll do you want me to do with this??" walked away and never looked at it again! *shrugs* 
Oh well! It was, at least, one "plant" I was able to get to grow and it lived for a while before I threw it out! lol


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, RileysMommy, it COULD HAVE BEEN worse! He could have walked over to it, lifted his leg and thought, "gee thanks for saving me the trouble of going outside!" LOL


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Well, RileysMommy, it COULD HAVE BEEN worse! He could have walked over to it, lifted his leg and thought, "gee thanks for saving me the trouble of going outside!" LOL




I did think of that! Glad it didnt happen though. I would have HAD to laugh and could NOT have been mad at his confusion!


----------

